# mystery wood hollow form



## pinky (Jul 21, 2015)

First hollow form I have turned in many years. It is 6" x 6" and is a mystery wood. I was making room on some shelves recently and decided to turn this. I have had it for 18 years. I brought it back with me when I moved back from Hawaii. So there is your clue. Does anyone know what Hawaiian wood it is. I do not remember. Good reason to label your wood.

Reactions: Like 7 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Jul 21, 2015)

Looks fantastic John ! No idea on species


----------



## Kevin (Jul 21, 2015)

Nice turn. 

Maybe wiliwili, nai'o, and I have seen mango similar to that.


----------



## Mike Jones (Jul 21, 2015)

Very nice work! this piece, whatever it is, has a really nice, soft, "glow" that make me want to hold it and rub it!


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 21, 2015)

Thats darn nice work for not making one in a long time. Did it smell like flowers at all when you turned it? Could be Milo, but yours looks paler that what I've seen... It could loose the smell over time too...


----------



## pinky (Jul 21, 2015)

Barry
I don't think it is milo. I have a few pieces and you're right, they are much darker. For some reason I'm thinking false kamani.


----------



## Kevin (Jul 21, 2015)

I almost guessed false sandalwood but thot the color is wrong


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 21, 2015)

Perhaps false wood? Nice hollow form! Chuck


----------



## steve bellinger (Jul 21, 2015)

Have no idea, but i do know you havn't lost your touch. Great job man.


----------



## Kevin (Jul 21, 2015)

Okay I remembered wrong nai'o IS false sandalwood. Here's an example . . . 



 

I don't think it is what you have.


----------



## DKMD (Jul 21, 2015)

Nicely done! I don't know many of the Hawaiian woods... I might have guess lychee, but I don't see enough cracking for it to be lychee.


----------



## TimR (Jul 21, 2015)

No clue on the wood, but a wonderful shape, the kind of form I am pulled to.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 26, 2015)

John - I agree with Tim - first and foremost the shape is spot on. I still have to go with Milo. It looks like Milo sapwood to me with a touch of spalting going on. Is there a darker center on the bottom? Either way its a really nice piece


----------



## Tony (Jul 26, 2015)

Hell, doesn't matter what type of wood it is, that's a pretty piece John! Tony


----------



## pinky (Jul 26, 2015)

It was a whole branch/log and the whole thing is that color. I did bring milo back with me as well and it is alot darker. I don't know, anything is possible.


----------



## MikeMD (Jul 31, 2015)

I would have said sycamore...but I don't think that grows in Hawaii.


----------

